# First Train Trip Ever



## semore1898 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello!

My wife and I are taking a mini-vacation from Poplar Bluff, MO to Chicago on the Texas Eagle for our anniversary next week. Seeing as it will be our first time ever on a train, we had a few questions so we maybe wouldn't look like complete goobers...

We already know that our station in unmanned and the train is scheduled to arrive at 2:44 a.m. 

Is there anywhere in particular on the platform we should stand? 
Do we wait for an attendant to come show us to the train, or do we go in on our own and meet the attendant inside?
We are in a roomette. With it being 2:44 am, will the beds already be made up or will we need to ask for the attendant to make it up for us?

Once it's time for breakfast the next morning... how do we order our breakfast? If we go to the dining car, do we need to bring our tickets to show that we are in a roomette?

I'm certain these are all seemingly silly questions... but we want to make sure we don't manage to upset the crew in some way.

Thank you!


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jul 14, 2021)

Welcome! There are no silly questions for a first time rider, and we hope to avoid silly answers.
Someone familiar with your station can best answer your question on where to stand but it should be fairly obvious, and the train should stop right in front of where you board, unless it has to double stop for coach and sleeper. The beds should already be made up. You will go to the food service car and get your breakfast there, or your attendant may be willing to bring it to you.
One suggestion for you is to be certain you are signed up for Amtrak text alerts should your train be behind schedule. Not knowing how close you live to the station, having that information may save you some waiting time there in the middle of the night. You can also get that information on the website or, if you have it (and most conveniently) on the Amtrak app.


----------



## neroden (Jul 14, 2021)

So, at unmanned stations:

If there's a crowd on the platform, stand with the crowd. If you're alone, stand under a light and wave at the train when it approaches the platform. There have been rare occasions of train conductors not noticing people on the platform. If you're in a crowd, they will notice. If you're alone, making some movement will cause them to notice.

Then, wait for the train to stop. When the train stops, they will open doors and some employees (assistant conductors or sleeper car attendants) will step out. Go to one of the doors and follow the instructions of the employee. Tell them you're a first time train rider.

Once everyone is on board the attendant is supposed to come by and answer your questions. Sometimes they don't, but if you tell them you're a first time train rider, they definitely will.


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 14, 2021)

It might be a good idea to have your tickets with you when you go to breakfast. You usually have to sign a form which asks for your car number and room number and that information will be on your tickets. When you board you can ask what time breakfast service begins in the morning and what time it ends.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 15, 2021)

As a further comment, I always print out several copies of the eticket before any Amtrak trip because I do not have a smartphone. I usually fold up one copy and keep it in my shirt pocket so the ticket and the train information which it contains is always right at hand. 

I used to print out several copies of the train schedule but unfortunately that is not available on the Amtrak site at this time.


----------



## John Santos (Jul 15, 2021)

semore1898 said:


> Do we wait for an attendant to come show us to the train, or do we go in on our own and meet the attendant inside?



By "go in on our own", do you mean "go into the station" or "board the train"?

An unstaffed station would probably be closed and locked up at that time of the night, and you would need to walk around it and wait on the platform next to the tracks. (Be sure to stand back at least 3 feet from the tracks as your train approaches! Modern stations have yellow bumpy rubber sections, or yellow paint on the platform to indicate where it is too close to the tracks to be safe to stand. When your train is not immediately due to arrive, stand 10 feet back or so. Freight trains could pass in either direction at any time, and they won't slow down for the station!)

Even if the station is physically open, be sure to go out onto the platform a few minutes before the train is due. They will NOT go into the station building looking for you.

If you meant "board the train", most likely only some of the doors will open. The doors are opened manually by an attendant, who will step off the train and stand by as passengers leave and board the train. There will be an attendant at every open door.

The attendant will tell you if you are at the right door and if not will signal to the attendant at the correct door that there is someone waiting to board. They should know how many passengers to expect and if you are there when the train arrives, they won't leave without you, provided you go directly to the correct door and don't wander off.

Don't try to buy a snack from a vending machine or near-by convenience store, the train will only stop for a minute or two unless by some miracle it is ahead of schedule. At fueling or servicing or crew-change stops, the train waits longer, but don't count on it, especially if it's late.

If you need help with your baggage or have some mobility issues, the attendants should assist you. At low-level platforms (most or all stations on the Texas Eagle), the attendant will place a portable step on the platform, so it is 2 5-6 inch steps instead a single 10-12 inch step up into the car. If you need a wheelchair ramp, they have a portable one either on the train or at the station which the attendant will set up for you.

Worst case, if you board at the wrong door (e.g. a coach door when you have a sleeper ticket), you can go up the steep narrow stairs to the upper level and walk through the cars to the sleeper. But it is much easier to walk along the platform than to go up and down the stairs, especially if you are toting baggage.

I my experience there will always be at least one attendant to help you and your sleeping car attendant will get you settled in, ask if you want to be wakened up for breakfast, fill you in on all procedures, answer any questions, and so forth. Maybe I've always been lucky, but they've always been great.


----------



## John Santos (Jul 15, 2021)

The diners are usually located between the coaches and the sleepers, so the servers can tell if you are sleeper passenger from the direction you arrived from. I think I've only been asked to show my ticket once or twice. But it is a good idea to have it with you so you don't have to go back to your room to get it if they ask.

If you have a smart phone, it is very useful to install the Amtrak App on it. It will display your ticket and one of those QR code thingies that the train personnel can scan to check you in, get you in the right room and car, make sure you get your meals, etc. The App can also tell you where you are (while en-route) and whether the train is going to be late when you are waiting at the station, but you need to have cell service to see the updates. Most stations are in or near cities or towns, so this usually isn't a problem, but many places the train passes through have no or spotty cell service. Your E-ticket should work, but you won't get location info or updates on delays without reasonable cell service.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 15, 2021)

Rasputin said:


> As a further comment, I always print out several copies of the eticket before any Amtrak trip because I do not have a smartphone. I usually fold up one copy and keep it in my shirt pocket so the ticket and the train information which it contains is always right at hand.



This is good advice for the first time Amtrak guest. I do the same. 



John Santos said:


> The diners are usually located between the coaches and the sleepers, so the servers can tell if you are sleeper passenger from the direction you arrived from. I think I've only been asked to show my ticket once or twice. But it is a good idea to have it with you so you don't have to go back to your room to get it if they ask.



This has been my experience as well. The times that I have been "challenged" was when I would be in the SSL and enter the dining car from there rather than from the sleeping car end of the dining car. On a LD trip, though, if it happens, it will be only the first time. The next time, the LSA and SA will recognize me.


----------



## flitcraft (Jul 15, 2021)

Bring special snacks to nibble on after breakfast; we are partial to nuts, chocolates, dried apricots, individually wrapped cheese bits, pretzels, etc. Whatever makes the occasion seem more special for you. If you choose to, you can bring your own adult beverages onboard for consumption in your room. Your sleeping car attendant can get you ice and plastic glasses if you need them. While this portion of the Texas Eagle doesn't have the extraordinary scenery of some long distance trains, I think the agricultural vistas are pretty, myself, and going across that expanse of America gives a real sense of the size and productivity of our country.


----------

